#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Living with mozzies , your tips and tricks please

## nigelandjan

Ok so you have built your resting place in Nakhon kin hot village , the bathroom tiles have now been repositioned so the smooth side faces out , the electric cable has now all been re hacked INTO the wall where you originally asked it to be , the toilet is now facing away from the wall and the probs regarding sand coming from the bath tap have been resolved ,, so now its time to put on your C+A long cotton trews with bicycle clips , long wool socks ( 3 pairs ) safety boots . long sleeve denim shirt , kneckerchief , full Issan rural mask grab a cold one out the fridge then open the door sceen , open back door , close screen close door sit down and within 5 yelps of a geckho BINGO !  the first buzzin fkr has drawn its first prized farang nectar of the night , but being a Thai mozzie he loves to go around in a herd and share his new found good fortune , within another dozen geckho yelps the backs of your ankles are beginning to feel like a relief map of the Andes ,,,,,,,,what do you do ??  ( legal or otherwise )

----------


## KOBRIEN

I found that the more crap I purchased from the chemist the more I seemed to get bothered by them.

I would suggest to not drink Thai whiskey outside while in the country 
and when your in the house point every A.C and fan in your direction.

If none of these work cover your body in money and let a Thai girl eat you instead.



FAILING THAT TRY USING ONE OF THESE

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Get one of these 150 baht and hear them fry

----------


## HollyGoodhead

I used this lotion called Soffell that you can buy in 711/Supermarkets and didn't get any bites while using it.  I also usually wore long sleeves (still got bitten through if I didn't have any Soffell on my skin) and socks & Converse shoes.  Until I found Soffell (recommended by a Thai friend) I had a terrible time.  Not sure if it was just due to mozzies but my skin used to itch loads and I started taking antihistamines every day (Zyrtec) which helped and reduced swellings if I did get bitten.  Although it was a nightmare if I ran out - seemed to come down with severe cold symptoms - had to go cold turkey when I got back home lol.

I've had bites that itched for months, possibly cos I could never stop itching them.  Even when they seemed pretty much healed if I knocked it accidentally it would go berzerk.

I also recommend a fan if you're sitting anywhere for a reasonable amount of time.

----------


## funfun123

> Ok so you have built your resting place in Nakhon kin hot village , the bathroom tiles have now been repositioned so the smooth side faces out , the electric cable has now all been re hacked INTO the wall where you originally asked it to be , the toilet is now facing away from the wall and the probs regarding sand coming from the bath tap have been resolved ,, so now its time to put on your C+A long cotton trews with bicycle clips , long wool socks ( 3 pairs ) safety boots . long sleeve denim shirt , kneckerchief , full Issan rural mask grab a cold one out the fridge then open the door sceen , open back door , close screen close door sit down and within 5 yelps of a geckho BINGO !  the first buzzin fkr has drawn its first prized farang nectar of the night , but being a Thai mozzie he loves to go around in a herd and share his new found good fortune , within another dozen geckho yelps the backs of your ankles are beginning to feel like a relief map of the Andes ,,,,,,,,what do you do ??  ( legal or otherwise )



great read,

i too have similar probs, in a big outside area, we got some very small fish and put them in a few tanks around and they feed on mossies, im not sure the name but thai name for fish is somthing like pla?? so maybe ask a thai to see if you can get some, they were cheap as owt troble with us the pigs and dogs eat them  :Smile: 

i was also told by a good english speaking thai that there is a flower in bangkok for sale in a huge market there, now appaerntly the mossies dont like the smell of this plant / flower/ tree whatever it is, i aint got one yet but if there is any truth in it and i get one and it works ill let ya know.

now the ghekos, ya on about apparently eat the lil F[at]cs, so it maybe worth getting some more for outside and turn music up  :Smile:  unless of course they do a mute version  :Smile:

----------


## baby maker

> i was also told by a good english speaking thai that there is a flower in bangkok for sale in a huge market there, now appaerntly the mossies dont like the smell of this plant / flower/ tree whatever it is, i aint got one yet but if there is any truth in it and i get one and it works ill let ya know.


 
_The women and kids use sabaii sabaii's weapon of choice....works wonders...keeps them amused for hours....just on the amusement factor...i recommend it._

_The plant you are talking about could be the genius that produces a natural diazion...no doubt the variety could be easily found on Google, by searching diazion._

_As a Aussie bushie.....don't notice the mossies here much....the scotch greys where i come from are reported to fly off with young lambs..._
_at lambing season._

----------


## funfun123

> Originally Posted by funfun123
> 
> i was also told by a good english speaking thai that there is a flower in bangkok for sale in a huge market there, now appaerntly the mossies dont like the smell of this plant / flower/ tree whatever it is, i aint got one yet but if there is any truth in it and i get one and it works ill let ya know.
> 
> 
>  
> _The women and kids use sabaii sabaii's weapon of choice....works wonders...keeps them amused for hours....just on the amusement factor...i recommend it._
> 
> _The plant you are talking about could be the genius that produces a natural diazion...no doubt the variety could be easily found on Google, by searching diazion._
> ...




"_no doubt the variety could be easily found on Google, by searching diazion."

i did, an it aint good be looks of it 
"_The symptoms associated with diazinon poisoning in humans include  weakness, headaches, tightness in the chest, blurred vision, nonreactive  pinpoint pupils, excessive salivation, sweating, nausea, vomiting,  diarrhea, abdominal cramps, and slurred speech."  Diazinon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

now i aint gonna drink it, but looks like everyone man and his dog has banned it for some reason, dont look good mate.

cheers anyways

----------


## r1 pet

that sounds like the wiskey they sell round my way, verry similar symptoms

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I've had bites that itched for months, possibly cos I could never stop itching them. Even when they seemed pretty much healed if I knocked it accidentally it would go berzerk.


Mossies are not the only insects that get you while you sleep in Thailand.

Maybe what you describe here were tics, they leave parts of their body inside you, so you have to keep scratching til it bleeds then you will feel the thing in your fingers.

Also midges and ants

This is a red ant attack


Then you have the spiders, snakes,and scorpions :Smile: 

Sweet Dreams


Ps. I forgot the Rabbid Soi Dogs, wild cats and Bargirls

----------


## DrAndy

I just spray myself with 20% Deet; lots of pharmacies stock products containing it

they also sell more organic ones with citronella oil, but those do not seem so effective

anyway, spray any exposed skin (especially around the ankles), also any areas which could be bitten through (like your back if wearing a T-shirt), and no problems

at night, use a net

----------


## Norton

> your tips and tricks please


Plant some lemon grass around the perimeter of your house as shown along wall in pic. Works a charm for me.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Sorry to go off topic a little but when I think of insects, nothing worries me as much as this one.
They use mosquitoes and tics to drop off their eggs







Luckily their only found in South America

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I just spray myself with 20% Deet; lots of pharmacies stock products containing it
> 
> they also sell more organic ones with citronella oil, but those do not seem so effective
> 
> anyway, spray any exposed skin (especially around the ankles), also any areas which could be bitten through (like your back if wearing a T-shirt), and no problems
> 
> at night, use a net


And Deet is still the most effective way to prevent bites.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Plant some lemon grass around the perimeter of your house as shown along wall in pic. Works a charm for me.


doesn't it need to be a special type of lemon grass or will any kind do?

I did try this last year in my little driveway/garden but the dog ate all the lemon grass before I noticed any effect it had on the mozzies.

So any tips on stopping the dog eating the lemon grass? :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> So any tips on stopping the dog eating the lemon grass?


No, but that leads me to an idea
Find something that is attractive to mosquitoes and spray the dog with that
Let him take one for the team
 ::spin::

----------


## DrAndy

> Plant some lemon grass around the perimeter of your house as shown along wall in pic. Works a charm for me.


sure, but does it work for mosquitoes?

----------


## superman

Johnson's Anti Mosquito Lotion and available in Thailand. The best by far. And it's children friendly. Deet free.

----------


## superman

> Find something that is attractive to mosquitoes and spray the dog with that


 Blood.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ Someone once showed me how to get rid of ants-

by smearing jam over the condo at the end of the halls front door  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

Prevention: gor yor sip ha. comes in small sachets blue and white colour, unsurprisingly has a number 15 on the front. very good stuff....deet i think.

Cure: sambuck green balm in the small green round tin, great stuff to stop the itching.

----------


## superman

> Cure: sambuck green balm in the small green round tin, great stuff to stop the itching.


Toothpaste works just as well. http://www.home-remedy.org/home-reme...ito-bites.html

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Prevention: gor yor sip ha.


Wot he said




> Cure: sambuck green balm in the small green round tin


Tiger balm, or toothpaste works too and mud (don't ask)

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Apparently Mossies don't like Listerine too

Whether ants do, I don't know

My Thai missus is pretty adept at clapping them out of the air when the zappers not in reach, saying that I got this huge slow one once and my palms were full of it's last victims blood

----------


## superman

> Apparently Mossies don't like Listerine too


You are right http://www.geekyhousewife.com/2008/0...ls-mosquitoes/

----------


## Carrabow

*Why mosquitoes are attracted to you*
Scientists still don’t fully understand the subtle chemistry of what attracts mosquitoes to humans. However, entomologists are certain that the following are mosquito attractants: 

Carbon dioxide and other chemicals in the breath that you exhale and other chemicals

You can get a propane powered burner that emits high concentrations of CO2 (for outdoors) and cooks them. I have not seen one in LOS but you can get them in the US and have them shipped

----------


## Bogon

Marmite (the food, not poster) is supposed to keep the mozzies away.
Eating that is, not dabbing it behind you ears.

Urban myth or not, who knows?

Deet spray works for me.
Personally I reckon different things work for different people, trial and error seems the way forward.
Always enjoy the little pyrotechnic show you get when you entrap a few of the sods in the electricfied tennis racket though.

----------


## DrAndy

> *DEET- How and When To Use It*
> 
> 
> DEET (Diethyl Toluamide) is a very powerful and an effective deterrent to mosquitoes and other biting insects. 
> 
> 
> DEET is a powerful substance that is highly effective in deterring disease carrying insects, such as mosquitoes. However DEET may cause problems for children, people with sensitive skin, or following prolonged use, so use should always be monitored. 
> 
> 
> ...


Deet really is the best deterrent, but citronella works Ok too

----------


## The Fresh Prince

This is my favorite stuff.



You can get it in Tesco's. Smells nice and citrusy and keeps the mozzies off.

----------


## Carrabow

Here it is:

These things work really good, had one in the Bayou. I am sure you can hook it up with LNG/LPG and will work the same. Tank lasts a long time.

MOZZY KILLER

----------


## nigelandjan

Norton that sounds one of the best tips about the lemon grass I have heard ,, also very usefull in the ol cooking dept for the missus and a very attractive border to boot.

Carrabow that looks like a fearsome pice of kit ,,, might also spook some other larger Thai ( insects ? ) away from your property 

 I like the Citronella ,, love the smell of it to ,, I,m actually using some I had left in my case by mistake in the Caribbean at the moment where we are enjoying a well earned holiday .

            Cheers everyone

----------


## bkkpirate

Recently moved into the muban myself and I think its a lost cause against the mozzies and moths.  Ants can be taken care of.

Had a nice downpour afternoon and evening.  Saw an influx of a group of large criiters trying to get through the net.

Size of a swampland type of older wasp. Haven't see any nests up in the rafters. Black head, thorax and abdomen.  Translucent wings and no stinger.  Are these the elder matriarchs of the mozzie clan?  They are too large for the electric squash racket to take care of effectively.  

I wonder if I can find some shelved Agent Orange at the province's army base?

----------


## astasinim

> This is my favorite stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it in Tesco's. Smells nice and citrusy and keeps the mozzies off.


I used to use that stuff by the bucket load when I worked in Canada. It worked well for me.

----------


## davearn

Don't think I'd try it for myself but heard putting a little apple cider vinegar in a dog's drinking water stops him from getting bitten. Good tip for outdoor dogs I guess

----------


## FarangRed

*Black Hole Mosquito Trap*

Black Hole Mosquito Trap - protection Natural killer

----------


## Norton

> doesn't it need to be a special type of lemon grass or will any kind do?


Not sure if a special type. Stuff we use is bought from local market. Easy to grow. Dig a small hole. Put the lemon grass in with a bit of planting earth, water and it takes off. Missus cuts off bits when needed for cooking. After about a year she replants because old lemon grass not good for cooking.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

another good natural one is soak the fruit of kaffir lime (makrut) in cooking oil, then burn the oil in them citronella burner thingos, is really effective in combination with the lemongrass, sometimes I pull a few sticks of lemongrass and bang it on ground around our bbq area, works for about 8 hrs

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Facing the dreaded Canadian Spring. SNow is gone from the valley, bears are waking up and hardly any frosts now so here we go. They are big and on a mission in their millions. Deet is the stuff. OFF being the most common. Their is a natural DEET brand which uses the real deet from musk OX. Buggered if I know how they convince them buggers to give it up?  We also use smoke coils. Cabin Fever is real, they drive animals and humans insane. 

If you don't want to get bit invite me for a beer and place me 20 feet away, I'am like a frigging magnet to anything that flies and bites! My major personal problem is the wife won't kill um!

----------


## DrAndy

> Their is a natural DEET brand which uses the real deet from musk OX


that is oxshit

Deet is a man-made chemical




> DEET was developed by the United States Army, following its experience of jungle warfare during World War II. It was originally tested as a pesticide on farm fields, and entered military use in 1946 and civilian use in 1957. It was used in Vietnam and Southeast Asia.[1]

----------


## FlyFree

Mozzies are attracted by the carbon dioxide you breathe out. So the solution is simple, breathe less.

----------


## superman

So why do they only bite my fcuking feet ? I've never heard of people getting bit around the mouth.

----------


## Gazza

Only time they bother me is when I'm on the computer. The little blighters go for my feet which are under the desk where it's dark and the air is still.

I lather up my hands with soap and then wipe the lather onto my feet and let it dry. Or you can try wetting your feet and rubbing soap on them. It also soothes any previous bites.

Mozzies are also attracted to dark colours and areas.

Spraying water all around the bathroom and then leaving the door slightly open seems to attract mozzies because of the humidity. Then next time you go in to shower just lather up your hands with soap and then swat them. They'll stick to the lather or if you only clip them they'll go down spinning like ....errm... something that spins when it goes down after being clipped.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> So why do they only bite my fcuking feet ?


 So you've never had a scrotal onslaught? Ideal circumstances for exuberant testicle buffing..

----------


## FlyFree

> So why do they only bite my fcuking feet ? I've never heard of people getting bit around the mouth.


You suffer from heavy breath. It's a sign of the terminally ill, incidentally. Not to worry, soon the irritating mozzies will be replaced by vultures......

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> So why do they only bite my fcuking feet ?
> 
> 
>  So you've never had a scrotal onslaught?


Ish....

----------


## graym

> that is oxshit


 :smiley laughing:  Nice one centurion...

Skeetolene in the yellow bottle for me, probably highly toxic but it works and I can laugh into their foul little proboscides (which is when the little fockers start on my ear lobes...)

Mozzy nets on the bed at night for sure...

----------


## the dogcatcher

White walls in the house.
Fans.
Air con.
The liquid repelant that comes in the blue and white bottle, available at all good seven elevens, if you can find one.
That stuff also repels dogs, big time.
Quick squirt in the face and you will never see the dog again.

----------


## Dan

You can make a Blue Peter-esque mosquito catcher from a coke bottle and some yeast (though sadly no egg carton involved) - the C02 produced by the fermenting yeast attracts the mozzies which then get stuck in the bottle. Have a look on google - like most of these natural solutions, it probably does fuck all but you never know.

----------


## TizMe

> Only time they bother me is when I'm on the computer. The little blighters go for my feet which are under the desk where it's dark and the air is still.


I was the same. I've now got a small fan under my desk that blows on my feet, problem solved.

I've used deet successfully before, but its not something that I'd want to use every day.

----------


## sunsetter

get one of these strapped to your back, batterey power, and you can position it when not up and about, i.e parked in hammock, sat on floor,etc

----------


## Thetyim

> I've used deet successfully before, but its not something that I'd want to use every day.


I used to put deet on my ankles whenever I was driving at night.
After 3 months my  skin went all funny so I stopped using it

----------


## Norton

> After 3 months my skin went all funny so I stopped using it


Not good stuff. Causes toemain as you had, kneezles and smallcox.

----------


## Thetyim

A man meets a woman at a bar and they go to her place. They're undressing and he drops his trousers. She points to his messed up knees and asks what happened. He says 'when I was young I contracted kneesles'. She says 'you mean measles'. He says 'no, I actually got kneesles'. She shrugs and continues undressing. When he removes his socks she looks at his sorry toes and asks about them. He says 'shortly after the kneesles, I contracted toelio'. She says 'you mean polio?'. He says 'no, I got toelio'. She shrugs it off, until he drops his shorts. She looks again and says 'don't tell me - smallcox'.

----------


## FlyFree

Fart less.

----------


## rickschoppers

> *Black Hole Mosquito Trap*
> 
> Black Hole Mosquito Trap - protection Natural killer


I like the idea of a good Mosquito zapper. Where can you buy these, or do you have to import them? I have looked for awhile now when I go to HomePro or any other large 
store, but do not see too many good zappers around. I would like to purchase a few instead of using the electrified tennis racket like Sabai Sabai even though it is entertaining. Anyone know who sells some good devices for mossys?

----------


## sabang

Mozzies aren't really too bad in Thailand. The most annoying ones are the small critters that mainly get you round the ankles. Some repellant there is probably a good idea, especially for a newbie or if you are a mozzie magnet- because the good news is, mozzies prefer virgin blood. I learnt this when I first moved to Australia- the bastard mozzies would always seem to make a beeline for the 'new australians' (poms), and leave the Aussies alone. I assume the reason is, when you've been bitten a number times your smell, or blood, is less attractive to them. Call this an old wives tale if you like, but I've seen it with my own eyes. So after a token few months of torment Nigel, they'll bug you less.  :Smile: 

There is only one type of mozzie you really need to worry about, because it is the breed that causes Denque. The good news is that they are only active during the daytime. They have stripes across their carapace- kill on sight. They're pretty slow actually, so not hard to bag. You certainly don't want to get Dengue. 

Those tennis racket zapper things are fun, and useful. My advice is buy the most expensive one you can find- the cheap ones are utterly  crap quality and never last long.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Call this an old wives tale if you like, but I've seen it with my own eyes. So after a token few months of torment Nigel, they'll bug you less.


I certainly wont call this an old wives tale , infact that was exactly what I was intimating as I kicked this off ,, I am well aware as you and many others on here are when you sit with a dozen of the family during the evening pow wow outside YOURS is the nectar they will imbibe far more. Infact my wifes lovely little legs probably carry less mozzie damage from the 32 years she had in the sticks before she came to live in the UK with me than i have, during the comparable short time I have spent in the insect oven

----------


## DJ Pat

I found that after a few months acclimatising and becoming an alcoholic, they hardly bothered me at all.

Eating lots of krappow, tom yum, lots of garlic and local food also helps. They didn't seem to like the smell of my sweat.

----------


## nigelandjan

Going off on a slight tangent ,, I once twatted one mother + father of a mozzie when on holiday somewhere hot ( not Thailand ) and one hell of a pot of blood splattered down the wall ,, now that got me thinking if that last meal was HIV pos and his next collection point was from me ???????

        I know people will jump up and down about scaremongering etc but does anybody ( actually ) know the facts about transmission via this route ? or is it just a case of keep your head in the sand and hope for the best ?

     What concerns me is the amount of fuss people make if they prick themselves with a used needle ,, it may even have been lying around for weeks ,, but this mozzie business is all fairly fresh so to speak

----------


## graym

Scientists have worked out why mosquitoes make a beeline for certain people but appear to leave others almost untouched. 

Specific cells in one of the three organs that make up the mosquitos nose are tuned to identify the different chemicals that make up human body odour. 

To the mosquito some peoples sweat simply smells better than others because of the proportions of the carbon dioxide, octenol and other compounds that make up body odour. 

It is those people who are most likely to be bitten. 

The researchers believe the discovery of the way the mosquito smells will lead to the development of a new generation of repellents that would block mosquitoes nose - preventing them finding humans prey - within five to 10 years. 

Why some people are prone to mosquito bites - Telegraph

That was back in 2007...

More up to date...

Are You a Mosquito Magnet?

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Originally Posted by Sailing into trouble
> 
> Their is a natural DEET brand which uses the real deet from musk OX
> 
> 
> that is oxshit
> 
> Deet is a man-made chemical
> 
> ...


I've been mislead for 35 years! Thank-you for the enlightenment. Just shows you shouldn't believe everything you read on a packet.:-)

----------


## Sailing into trouble

OK Doc,

Muskol Canadian product. My inability to read has shown up again. Anyway just for mutual edification.
Muskol - 230g Aerosol - 60th Anniversary 

I was very trusting when I was young and now I am thinking my then New Canadian friends were taking the pee pee.

----------


## DJ Pat

> now that got me thinking if that last meal was HIV pos and his next collection point was from me ???????


Isn't the HIV virus in the blood extracted by the mozzie already dead by this time?

----------


## Thetyim

Why Mosquitoes Cannot Transmit AIDS [HIV virus]

----------


## nigelandjan

Very interesting Thetyim thanks for that link mate , just read it all through ,, hope its as clear as that .  I know we all gotta go sometime ,, but at the moment I am enjoying life so much so I would like a little longer pls

----------


## Carrabow

> Why Mosquitoes Cannot Transmit AIDS [HIV virus]


 
If this was true, everyone out in the sticks would be dead by now  :Smile:

----------


## baby maker

> Originally Posted by baby maker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by funfun123
> ...


 


_.....sorry old son....got my chemicals mixed up........_


Images for *pyrethrum+plants*

_- Report imagesThank you for the feedback.Report another imagePlease report the offensive image. CancelDone_ 
__________




*Pyrethrum*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search 
*Pyrethrum* refers to several Old World plants of the genus _Chrysanthemum_ (e.g., _C. coccineum_) which are cultivated as ornamentals for their showy flower heads. Pyrethrum is also the name of a natural insecticide made from the dried flower heads of _C. cinerariifolium_ and _C. coccineum_.
*Contents*


[hide]1 Description2 Insecticides2.1 Sprays2.2 Companion planting3 Common names4 See also5 Notes6 External links*[edit] Description*


Some members of the _Chrysanthemum_ genus, such as the following two, are placed in the _Tanacetum_ genus instead by some botanists. Both genera are members of the daisy (or aster) family, Asteraceae. They are all perennial plants with a daisy-like appearance and white petals. 
_Tanacetum cinerariifolium_


_C. cinerariifolium_ is called the Dalmatian chrysanthemum, denoting its origin in that region of the Balkans (Dalmatia). It looks more like the common daisy than other pyrethrums. Its flowers, typically white with a yellow center, grow from numerous fairly rigid stems. Plants have blue-green leaves and grow to between 45 to 60 cm in height. The plant is economically important as a natural source of insecticide. The flowers are pulverized and the active components, called pyrethrins, contained in the seed cases, are extracted and sold in the form of an oleoresin. This is applied as a suspension in water or oil, or as a powder. Pyrethrins attack the nervous systems of all insects, and inhibit female mosquitoes from biting. When not present in amounts fatal to insects, they still appear to have an insect repellent effect. They are harmful to fish, but are far less toxic to mammals and birds than many synthetic insecticides and are not persistent, being biodegradable and also breaking down easily on exposure to light. They are considered to be amongst the safest insecticides for use around food. Kenya produced 90% (over 6,000 tonnes) of the world's pyrethrum in 1998, called _py_ for short. Production in Tanzania and Ecuador is also significant. 
_Tanacetum coccineum_


_C. coccineum_, the Persian chrysanthemum, is a perennial plant native to Caucasus and looks somewhat like a daisy. It produces large white, pink or red flowers. The leaves resemble those of ferns, and the plant grows to between 30 and 60 cm in height. The flowering period is June to July in temperate climates (Northern hemisphere). _C. coccineum_ also contains insecticidal pyrethrum substances, but it is a poor source compared to _C. cinerariifolium_.Other species such as _C. balsamita_ and _C. marshalli_ also contain insecticidal substances, but are less effective than the two species mentioned above.*[edit] Insecticides*

*[edit] Sprays*

Pyrethrum was used for centuries as an insecticide,[1] and as a lice remedy in the Middle East (Persian powder, also known as "Persian pellitory"). It was sold worldwide under the brand Zacherlin by Austrian industrialist J. Zacherl.[2]

The flowers should be dried and then crushed and mixed with water. It should be noted that though the pesticide is organic, it can still be harmful to humans.[3]Pyrethroids are synthetic insecticides based on natural pyrethrum ( pyrethrins ); one common example is permethrin. A common formulation of pyrethrin is in preparations containing the synthetic chemical piperonyl butoxide: this has the effect of enhancing the toxicity to insects and speeding the effects when compared with pyrethrins used alone. These formulations are known as _synergized pyrethrins_.*[edit] Companion planting*

Because of the natural insecticidal properties of the pyrethrums, they are used as companion plants, to repel pest insects from nearby crops and ornamental plants. They are thought to repel aphids, bed bugs (_Cimex lectularius_), leafhoppers, spider mites, harlequin bugs, ticks, pickleworms and imported cabbage worms, among others that are in gardens and farms. For example, they are planted among broccoli plants for protection from several common insect pests.
*[edit] Common names*


Common names for _Chrysanthemum cinerariifolium_ include:PyrethrumPyrethrum daisyDalmatian pyrethrumDalmatian chrysanthemumDalmatian insect flowerDalmatian pellitoryBig daisyCommon names for _Chrysanthemum coccineum_ include:PyrethrumPyrethrum daisyPainted daisyPersian chrysanthemumPersian insect flowerPersian pellitoryCaucasian insect powder plant

_.....trust this is of more use..........cheers......_

----------


## genghis61

*Cambodia: Fears of a dengue epidemic*
WEDNESDAY, 18 MAY 2011 15:01

*As Cambodia enters its dengue season, with outbreaks in four out of 24 provinces, the National Dengue Control Programme is warning that a repeat of the 2007 epidemic  when about 40,000 people were hospitalised, more than 10,000 in one week  may be imminent*.

Based on my experience, I see the same pattern as 2007 emerging now, said To Setha, a vector control specialist at the NDCP, pointing to the higher number of cases than usual during the final months of last year and the first two months of this year.

Rekul Huy, chief of epidemiology at the NDCP, is also alarmed by the high number of cases during months when dengue is usually rare. 

A change in the serotype of the virus, which has four, from DEN2 to DEN1 detected in the middle of last year also concerns him, as does the increase in the percentage of patients with dengue haemorrhagic fever in the first four months of this year: from about 50 percent last year to two-thirds this year. An increase in DHF patients signals the possible presence of a new serotype, he said.

In Cambodia, where dengue is endemic, the number of cases spikes in June and July  a period NDCP director Ngan Chantha refers to as the nightmare season  with major outbreaks occurring in three- to five-year intervals.

Ngan Chantha said the number of cases at the beginning of this year had reached the alert level, signalling a possible nationwide outbreak during the rainy season.

more

*************

we're off to Cambodia end of next week, incl mountainbiking along the Mekong. Having had what was diagnosed as 'mild' dengue fever in Malaysia last July, not a happy experience,  I'll be more careful this season - relying on unattractive hairy legs as a mosquito repellent does not always work.

----------


## DrAndy

> OK Doc,
> 
> Muskol Canadian product. My inability to read has shown up again. Anyway just for mutual edification.
> Muskol - 230g Aerosol - 60th Anniversary 
> 
> I was very trusting when I was young and now I am thinking my then New Canadian friends were taking the pee pee.


 
it may well have musk of the Ox in it, or anything else, but the ADDED Deet is the effective constituent

you could spray yourself with bat pee, and that too would be effective as long as you added 20% Deet

----------


## DrAndy

> Pyrethrum From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


that is good stuff for repelling ants etc thrown as powder on the area, but not as a spray against mossies

----------


## nigelandjan

> relying on unattractive hairy legs as a mosquito repellent does not always work. ______________


         Served my ex wife very well for many years ,, and as far as I know still does

----------


## genghis61

not Thailand - and hope this mosquito virus does not make it here

From yesterday's Sydney Morning Herald 



*A deadly mosquito-borne virus that has no cure and no vaccination, has claimed the lives of two Australians.*

Both the Murray Valley encephalitis (MVE) and the closely-related Kunjin viruses cause a serious inflammation of the brain, and have already hospitalised six West Australians. The Health Department is continuing to investigate reports that more people have been infected.

Department entomologist Sue Harrington said while there was no suggestion the MVE virus would reach Perth, the fact it had already hit the Wheatbelt and mid-west regions was of a concern.

"It seems to have activated independently this season," she said.

"There has been an extension of that area, so a large proportion of West Australia is now affected by MVE."

The death of a man in the north-west of the state last month, and a South Australian man two weeks ago led the Department to issue another stern warning about the virus.
"It causes inflammation of the brain," she said.
"People have suffered paralysis and brain damage of varying degrees.
"Every case is very significant, because about one-quarter of all cases die, and of those that survive they're left with severe nerve damage that can result in paralysis."

There is not yet a cure for the virus, nor a vaccine to prevent infection, said Ms Harrington

"Often people in the north just accept that mosquitoes are a fact of life," she said.
"A lot of people might have been bitten and have developed the antibodies.
"Every year we have activity in the region. It's still the same disease, with the same drastic symptoms."

The rare and potentially fatal viruses have been detected in the Kimberley, Pilbara, Gascoyne, Goldfields, Midwest and central Wheatbelt regions of WA, which indicated the virus was likely to be widespread.

Ms Harrington warned as there is no cure doctors were only able to treat the symptoms of the virus, so people living and travelling outside the metropolitan area should take measures to avoid mosquito bites, including the application of mosquito repellants and choosing to wear long-sleeved clothing.

In addition to MVE and Kunjin viruses, Ross River and Barmah Forest viruses are still causing dramas across the south of the state with more infections reported to the Department.
The latter two viruses cause similar symptoms including painful joints, aching muscles, lethargy, fever, headaches and skin rashes, and can last from days to months.

The symptoms of Kunjin and MVE are similar. While the latter is more severe, both cause fever, drowsiness, stiff neck, nausea and dizziness. Young children can experience drowsiness, floppiness, irritability, poor feeding or general distress.
In severe cases, victims can experience delirium or lapse into a coma.

----------


## Rascal

#2 been sniffing glue?

----------


## Rascal

Friend told me to get a small spray bottle and mix up listerene mouth wash and water. Then if you see the varmits try a little spray. Damn if it did not seem to work. Give it a try..

----------


## Rascal

when I was in grade school in Memphis Tn. had a friend that got bit and died. Sleeping sickness like one would think of in Africa. He was only 11 or 12?

----------


## Rascal

they (63) aren't cock suckers!

----------


## Norton

> cause a serious inflammation of the brain


Thought this was normal for Aussies.

----------

